# Giannis Named Eastern Conference Player of the Week for Games Played Feb. 2-8



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> The National Basketball Association announced today that Bucks forward Giannis Antetokounmpo has been named Eastern Conference Player of the Week for games played Feb. 2-8. The award is the first of Antetokounmpo’s career.
> 
> Antetokounmpo averaged 19.5 points (.633 FG%), 11.0 rebounds, 3.3 assists and 1.8 blocks during the week while leading the Bucks to a 3-1 record. The 20-year-old posted three double-doubles, beginning with a 12-point/12-rebound effort in a road win over the Toronto Raptors on Feb. 2. He followed that up with consecutive career nights, first scoring a then-career-high 25 points in a win over the L.A. Lakers on Feb. 4 before posting career bests in both points (27) and rebounds (15) on Feb. 6 at Houston. Giannis capped the week with another double-double (14 points/11 rebounds) – his fourth in the last five games overall – in a win over Boston on Feb. 7.
> 
> Antetokounmpo’s Player of the Week honor is the first for a Buck since Brandon Jennings and Monta Ellis took home two weekly awards each during the 2012-13 season.


http://www.nba.com/bucks/release/giannis-named-eastern-conference-player-week-games-played-feb.-2-8


----------

